# Help Utah!



## Rys (Nov 26, 2016)

https://www.change.org/p/byu-broadcasting-stop-the-elimination-of-classical-89

Brigham Young University this week has announced they are discontinuing the last remaining classical music radio station in Utah next June.:devil: They plan on replacing it with talk shows; giving emphasis on "Original Content". 
The community outrage here has exploded, but as far as I know they show no sign of backing down. Several petitions have formed online as a result, if you could sign one it would be appreciated. I linked above: Help save the arts in my state.

-Thanks for all you do-Rys


----------

